# How tall is your preteen/teen?



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

This probably qualifies as the most bizarre question asked in this forum..









I am making some blankets to donate to the Children's Hospital in my area and they have asked specifically for blankets for ages 10-17. I don't know any kids in that age bracket. So could if you have a child that age, can you tell me how tall they are, please? I want to make sure these blankets are going to be long enough. I am aiming to make as many as possible in twin sized, but in some cases I don't have enough yarn so I still want to try to make one even if it isn't totally twin sized.

Thanks everyone


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

The 10 yo at my disposal is 54.5 in. And the 9 yo who didn't like being left out of the age range is 50.75in







.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

My 16 yo dd is 5'6"
My 13 yo ds is 5'10" and still growing
My 11 yo ds is 5'2" and still growing

I'm guessing you will find the full range of heights that you find in adults. My dh is 6'2" and was almost that height at 17.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

My 14 yr old is 5' 2"


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Dylan, age 12, is 4' 9". The girls ranged from 5' to 5' 3" at age 16-17.


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

Girls often hit a big growth spurt btwn the ages of 10 and 11 y/o and are usually at their full adult height within a year of getting their periods (which, I understand, happens on avg at age 12.5). So, by 14 y/o, I'd expect the girls to be similar in height range to adult women. Boys keep growing until their late teens or even early 20s sometimes and hit that big height jump later in my understanding.

My oldest dd, who will be 12 in 3.5 months, is currently 5' tall. She was 4'6" at her 10th bd. She still has some growing to go, too. My younger dd, who will be 10 in 4.5 months, is 4'3" tall, but she has tended toward the shorter end of the height spectrum her entire life. From a genetic standpoint, she is unlikely to be tall.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone







This is helpful to determine whether this current blanket will be suitable for donation







I mean, I figure if it covers a lot of me, and I am 5'7, then I should be good to go


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

My kid hit 5' at 8.... so for 10-17 year olds I would definitely make them adult-sized. If it covers you then it sounds perfect!

And what a sweet thing to do! It seems like more people always want to donate to the cute little kids, but a friend sent my daughter a handmade quilt when she was 12 or so and it has been a treasured possession ever since. I think teens really need handmade blankets.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar* 
My kid hit 5' at 8.... so for 10-17 year olds I would definitely make them adult-sized. If it covers you then it sounds perfect!

And what a sweet thing to do! It seems like more people always want to donate to the cute little kids, but a friend sent my daughter a handmade quilt when she was 12 or so and it has been a treasured possession ever since. I think teens really need handmade blankets.

Sadly I never considered that age group either







One of my student's Mother works for the hospital and she told me that the preteen/teens never get anything made for them. Their goal is to provide every child there with a handmade blanket, a book and a stuffed animal, but the blankets are so hard to get for the older ones. So off I go







Although it takes forever







But I am excited to help


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

( 9 1/2 yr old is 53 inches, he just shot up like a total weed this year)


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

My 17 year old ds1 is pretty close to exactly 6'.
He has a classmate, the same age, who is about 6'3".
My 15 year old nephew is probably about 5'10" or 5'11".

And...there was a guy at my high school who was 6'11" at 17.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

I finished the one today that I was running out of yarn for. It is almost 60 inches. Whew! That was a close one! I am sure it will be suitable for someone


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

DD is 11 and 5'1"

She has friends (11 & 12 years old) who range between 4'5" and 5'4"

This is so sweet of you!


----------



## MomOnDaEdge (Nov 10, 2007)

15, just a shade under 6', and per his ped won't stop growing until he's about 21-22.


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

My twin sons were my height (5'4") by the time they were 11; by age 14 they were 5'10"; they are currently 5'11", almosy 16. I do not expect that they have stopped growing yet, though they seem to have slowed down.

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

Dd is almost 12 and 5 ft 1 in.Thank you for doing this!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

ds is 14 and 5'9" or 5'10" ds 19 is 6'2" ds14 is my bio child. he will be tall. prolly 6'4" or so...

very nice of you to do this for a childrens hospital.


----------



## proudmomof4 (Aug 29, 2006)

My 12y old son is 146 cm - around 57.5 in according to some conversion table I found.
Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bunnyflakes* 
I finished the one today that I was running out of yarn for. It is almost 60 inches. Whew! That was a close one! I am sure it will be suitable for someone









That would fit my 50 inch 10yo, who still sometimes snuggles under her crib blanket.

Wait, it's still May, I mean my 9yo.


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

Mine are tall. 11 yo dd is 5'6" & 15 yo boys are 5'11" & 6'2 1/2". A standard twin size is what they usually use.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

How awesome of you!

And I'd bet that being a bit short wouldn't be too horrible since knitted blankets are often just used to snuggle around the shoulders or as one layer on a made bed.

I've passed your idea on to my blanket making friends.


----------



## tatangel19 (Sep 16, 2006)

11 yo DD is 5'1 and growing every day.


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

Our 15yo is about 5'6", 10yodd is a full 5', her twin brother is a couple inches shorter.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

DD is 11 and 4'7 or 4'8, but we all know she's short for her age (as in the shortest one in her grade at her school).

For between 10 and 17 there is a huge range of heights. I would say between 5' to over 6' to be honest.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Just wanted to show off my first blanket for the hospital







I finished it a while ago but was too lazy to take a picture.







It is shown on my full sized bed, so it is pretty big!

It is in our local University's colors.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...00000880402818


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice job. A kiddo will really appreciate it.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

My ten year old is 4 ft 8 inches.

You are making for a pretty big age range. I think you might be safer if you make most of them to fit an average adult. Are they lap blankets? If so, I don't think they have to be quite as long as the person.

How nice of you to do this. I am sure they will appreciate them greatly!

Amy


----------

